# EasyWalk Harness



## Hallie (Nov 9, 2008)

Is AWESOME!  I didn't want to use prongs or choke collars on my 10month old 25lb beagle so I looked into head collars, she just wouldn't tolerate them so we went with the easy walk harness. I love it! She doesn't pull at all anymore. Most harness just make it harder for the dog to pull or make it uncomfortable but this one reverses the dog's course so each time they pull the loop on the chest strap (that the leash is hooked on to) pulls them back in the opposite direction so that they are facing you. It works very well! It's really nearly impossible for them to pull since they jerk back facing you anytime they pull hard. It's worked wonders for us! They only thing that I was disappointed with is that my dog is tall and skinny and her chest isn't very wide and the small size was way to small and the medium (suggested for beagles) had to be adjusted to the smallest adjustment in order to be fit right and it's still a little big, but then again I have an oddly built dog. I got mine at petsmart and they let me try it on her at the store before I got it . I'd recommend for anyone that would like to stay away from prongs or chokes, it's the most effective training harness I've tried, way better then the sporn harnesses. Of course it varies dog to dog


----------



## dakotajo (Jan 29, 2009)

sounds great! could you post a pic or link to it????


----------



## Hallie (Nov 9, 2008)

http://www.premier.com/View.aspx?page=dogs/products/behavior/easywalk/productdescription there's the link to their site. The harness is availiable at pretty much any big pet supplies store.

And here's Hallie modeling it lol


----------



## dakotajo (Jan 29, 2009)

thanks for posting that! I'll have to give one of these a try too. Your dog pic is priceless! Soo cute


----------



## BandPipe (Feb 19, 2009)

I also use an easy walk harness for my rat terrier/pug mix. She pulls A LOT!
We tried training and training, but nothing seemed to be working. 

Our trainer said not to continue the walk until she stopped pulling. Well time after time, we would never leave our driveway. After a month of trying several times a day, I couldn't accept that anymore. She is a terrier and needed to get her energy out (more than just playing in the backyard). 

So, I purchased a gentle leader (easy walk harness). It does wonders for the pulling. 

I do have two comments about it though. I find when I use it on our long walks it rubs up underneath Piper's arm (in the doggie armpit if that even exists) and creates a blister. Easy problem to fix as I just put a tshirt on her before we go so there is something protecting her.

Secondly, its not a training device unfortunately. They will pull and pull on a regular harness/collar no matter how long they have been on the easy walk. So, in certain cases it is great - but it would be much better if you are able to train your dog not to pull. I still work on her training not to pull but she needs to get her exercise too.


----------



## aprilpixie (Jan 24, 2009)

I was thinking about buying a Walk Your Dog With Love harness and was wondering if anyone has tryed one? I've hear that they are gentler than most easy walk harness'.


----------



## BandPipe (Feb 19, 2009)

aprilpixie said:


> I was thinking about buying a Walk Your Dog With Love harness and was wondering if anyone has tryed one? I've hear that they are gentler than most easy walk harness'.


Honestly, it looks very similiar to the easy walk, only it does not have the round metal parts at the front.


----------



## aprilpixie (Jan 24, 2009)

BandPipe said:


> Honestly, it looks very similar to the easy walk, only it does not have the round metal parts at the front.


In one of your other replies I noticed that you said your easy walk harness rubbed on Piper's armpit. In one of the Walk Your Dog With Love videos a lady said that the strap was further back then most so it doesn't cut on her dog's armpit (it's at 2:30).


----------



## WoodLark (Mar 16, 2009)

I have Easy Walk harnesses for my two dogs. I have not yet noticed any chafing under the armpits, but I have seen two problems. 

When adjusted snugly like the instructions tell you to do, the dogs have great difficulty walking down stairs. It seems like the harness restricts their movement too much.

On our walks, the chest straps loosen up. If I don't readjust them periodically, they will be at the loosest setting by the end of the walk.

I contacted Premier about the second problem and they said either I had incorrectly fitted the harness or my snap on the leash was too heavy. I don't feel that either of these is the case.

I am probably going to switch to some other harness/collar/leash combination.


----------



## Hallie (Nov 9, 2008)

WoodLark said:


> I have Easy Walk harnesses for my two dogs. I have not yet noticed any chafing under the armpits, but I have seen two problems.
> 
> When adjusted snugly like the instructions tell you to do, the dogs have great difficulty walking down stairs. It seems like the harness restricts their movement too much.
> 
> ...


we had the same problem with the straps getting too loose. If Hallie decides to pull strongly in any direction then the straps will loosen and if they're already loose then the harness will come off of one leg!


----------



## Donna5503 (Mar 13, 2009)

Hi everyone....I just bought this harness and I am so happy that I did -- I've tried the the Sporn Harness, the Gentle Leader Head Collar and a Choke Collar -- nothing stopped the pulling!

This harness works great!...I give it a 90 out of 100---and my dog is a Siberian Husky....bred to pull!

A+++++

Worth every penny!


----------



## cshellenberger (Dec 2, 2006)

The Easy Walk works because it take the 'reward' out of pulling. when the dog see's that it will repeatedly be turned toward you instead of getting where it wants to go, it stops. I've used them on my Pug, My Mastiff and my Dobe works on ALL breeds. If you see irritation underthe arm pits, turn it upside down, it will fit better.


----------



## infiniti (Mar 19, 2010)

I just ordered one of these ... wish me luck! Bella is a horrible leash puller and her natual inclination is to be in front of me, dragging me behind her. I certainly hope this puts a stop to that! 

We bought the Gentle Leader - the one that has a strap that goes over the nose, but she HATED that so much and wouldn't even walk at all with it on.

Then we got a choke collar - didn't work, she still pulled.

So I hope this is the answer to all that aggravation and we can enjoy our walks from now on!


----------



## Kimberh (Apr 8, 2010)

Hello, What stores around you did you find that no pull harness at? I went out this morning looking for one and hit five stores but no one had them. 

Kimber


----------



## melgrj7 (Sep 21, 2007)

I found the harness didn't loosen if I also clipped my leash to the loop on a martingale collar (so, same snap on both the harness and the martingale collar). It seemed to work better that way as well, and if they manage to get the harness off (it can happen easily actually) you still have the dog via the collar.


----------



## Kimberh (Apr 8, 2010)

melgrj7 said:


> I found the harness didn't loosen if I also clipped my leash to the loop on a martingale collar (so, same snap on both the harness and the martingale collar). It seemed to work better that way as well, and if they manage to get the harness off (it can happen easily actually) you still have the dog via the collar.



I will keep that in mind when looking at training stuff. This is my first little dog so I am on learning curve. I got a hold tub of training stuff for big dogs but this little fart but a big body and neck but a very little head so it is very hard to find something to that fits. collars are out so I have to find a harness thing.


----------



## lucidity (Nov 10, 2009)

I just got one for Cadence... it's too loose for him, though.  I also ordered it online so an exchange is out of the question. I don't think he'll fit into the XS as well. Also, do your dogs have trouble walking in it? The harness seems to really hinder Cadence's walking. He just looks generally uncomfortable in it..


----------



## Dogbert (Apr 20, 2010)

My dog lives to go jogging with me every morning. I will check this out. Thanks.


----------



## cshellenberger (Dec 2, 2006)

lucidity said:


> I just got one for Cadence... it's too loose for him, though.  I also ordered it online so an exchange is out of the question. I don't think he'll fit into the XS as well. Also, do your dogs have trouble walking in it? The harness seems to really hinder Cadence's walking. He just looks generally uncomfortable in it..


 
Try taking it all the way in and turning it upside down, is Cadence a pap? if so he most likely will need an XS and yes, if it's too big it will hinder his gait. I'd go to Petsmart and have them help you fit him for one.


----------



## lucidity (Nov 10, 2009)

Yeah, he's a Pap.. yikes, I think I got him the wrong size then.  I got the S, but from eBay, so I don't think I can exchange it. I have everything pretty much tightened to the max already but it's still a bit loose and the front strap looks really uncomfortable on him.


----------



## ruckusluvr (Sep 20, 2009)

i can never get mine to fit right! its too loose on the chest no matter what i do. but the next size down is WAAAYYY to small.


----------



## cshellenberger (Dec 2, 2006)

ruckusluvr said:


> i can never get mine to fit right! its too loose on the chest no matter what i do. but the next size down is WAAAYYY to small.


 
Turn it upside down and fasten the loop to a flat collar


----------



## ruckusluvr (Sep 20, 2009)

seriously?

hm, i didnt think of doing anything like that.


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

I just burst out laughing thinking of how frustrated some of my dogs would have been if they were pulling and pulling and just kept spinning around to face me. It sounds like a great idea though. I am so glad it is working out so well for you and Hallie.


----------



## Jacksons Mom (Mar 12, 2010)

I looooveeddd these EZ walk harnesses! The 1st day we used it on Jackson at 6 months old he started walking perfect.


----------



## ruckusluvr (Sep 20, 2009)

everytime Lynn tries to pull, and gets turned back to me she starts barking and trying to pull again. and then she started pulling backwards! walking backwards to try to get out of the harness. but she realized that doesnt work either. Using it the normal way did not work on Lynn because it didnt fit right no matter what. i did put it on backwards and fasten the chest loop to her collar with the leash, and i can see this working wonderfully!

this harness did fit my other sheltie, Ruckus just fine. I guess my Lynn is shaped funny!


----------



## Mackaroni (May 18, 2010)

If this works on a Husky it ought to work great on my big-chested stubborn puller. The dog is an angel in all aspects except on the leash. I've tried the gentle leader but that didn't work too well. This seems to be the right move for Mack.


----------



## Miranda16 (Jan 17, 2010)

cshellenberger said:


> Turn it upside down and fasten the loop to a flat collar


how do you mean turn it upside down ... like flip it inside out so the buckles and everything go the right way .... or make the chest piece the piece that goes over the withers (sorry horse term) i guess it would be their shoulders


----------



## dakotajo (Jan 29, 2009)

interesting. Using it the right way never worked for my dog either, upside down hmmm..... I took it back awhile ago but still have her regular harness, I wonder if that would work for pulling using it upside down as well? except the loop would be under her chest? I know she doesn't like it when her leash gets caught between her legs running underneath her belly a bit, I wonder.... she is getting better but you know with those distractions


----------



## Doglight (Dec 10, 2019)

I haven't tried this sort of harness, so I ordered a similar PoyPet no pull harness today. Hoping it will work well.


----------



## Doglight (Dec 10, 2019)

^ Well, that didn't work. The whole harness just shifts to the side and stays there. The front hookup seems useless. Oh well.


----------

